# Anti-virus!!!!



## Vrgn86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Need good AV prog for a madriva disto. Any suggestions would help !! Thank You!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't think that's really necessary. Not very much malware written for Linux.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks to the way Linux is built, you really dont need any


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 17, 2009)

well if you need one, to feel safe kaspery gets the job done


----------



## Frick (Apr 17, 2009)

There's also Clamav. I have not used it myself, but it's well known..


----------



## iDont (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree you don't need an AV in Linux. However, if you really want one I can recommend AVG Free for Linux:
http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl

I've used it for a while myself and found it to be very easy to set up and it has a clean GUI.
Though the latest version dates from the beginning of 2008, the definitions are still being kept up to date.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 18, 2009)

any specific reason why you are looking for an antivirus program for linux?


----------



## Vrgn86 (Apr 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> any specific reason why you are looking for an antivirus program for linux?



With the will, there is a way and or reasons for someone to mount trog,etc....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2009)

Vrgn86 said:


> With the will, there is a way and or reasons for someone to mount trog,etc....



ok i just was curious to know if you have had virus problems in the past with your linux distros.


----------

